# Deer Head mount-care?



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello,

I was given a head mount. I was thinking of placing it in the garage. Will this damage the mount due to humidity, cold temps, etc? What should I do to keep it looking new?

Thanks!


----------

